# best satellite for d12-100?



## loganpn (Aug 14, 2017)

I am currently in the process of getting tailgate equipment together. My family is letting me use an active D12-100 receiver as my tv source for said tailgate. I am looking for the best satellite dish to use for small travel. it does not necessarily have to be a portable or rv sat.... just something that is compatible.

Im sure this sounds ridiculous, but i have no history at all with satellite technology and have no clue where to start. I have read many threads about setting up when switching from different dishes. Please help


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

take old type 18" round dish with one LNBF for 101W sat, and a tripod with simlpe $10 satfinder device


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> take old type 18" round dish with one LNBF for 101W sat, and a tripod with simlpe $10 satfinder device


D-12 is a standard definition receiver so 101 is the only satellite worth receiving.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

his local could be on 110/119 ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

loganpn said:


> I am currently in the process of getting tailgate equipment together. My family is letting me use an active D12-100 receiver as my tv source for said tailgate. I am looking for the best satellite dish to use for small travel. it does not necessarily have to be a portable or rv sat.... just something that is compatible.
> 
> Im sure this sounds ridiculous, but i have no history at all with satellite technology and have no clue where to start. I have read many threads about setting up when switching from different dishes. Please help


Note that no matter what dish you use you might not get your locals. That will depend on where your tailgate session is in the same area. Once you leave that area you will not get locals.
While this D12 is hooked up at home, press the dash button to see if it says SWM Detected. If it does you might want to consider a SWM setup. If you have SWM at home and not on the road, you will need to go thru the satellite setup on the road and then again when you get back home.


----------

